# Mental Health and Canada's new DSM



## SaskChuck96 (14 Apr 2018)

Been gone for a while now. My initial application has been stuck in limbo or possibly rejected, I figured it was due to the bipolar diagnosis I had. I had gone for a reevaluation and was told I was mentally sound. So my question is, even if you are cleared of a diagnosis does the army hold it against you forever, or is there a period of time I have to wait before I get cleared on their system too?


----------

